# Nehi soda



## peejrey (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got a Nehi soda bottle it's about 8 in high with a red and white label with white lettering. other than saying NEHI it says Contents: 10 FL. OZS. I think it's a wartime soda bottle but i'm not for sure. can any one help me?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry it isn't a wartime bottle, unless you mean Vietnam war. The Red and white logo Nehi started being produced around 1957, which is the earliest I've seen them. They last well into the 1960's and most likely didn't change until the 1970's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 The Nehi and wartime connection got me to wondering if the 1970s TV program "Mash" got it right whenever they showed the character "Radar" drinking a grape Nehi? As we know, the Korean war was from about 1950 to 1954, so it should have been a yellow/red label ... right?  I've already looked around a little, but so far have not been able to find a photo of Radar holding/drinking a Nehi. I thought this might be fun for others to participate in, and see who can be the first to find the image I have been looking for without success. Surely the program researchers got it right ... or did they?

 SPB


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 12, 2010)

i watched for a long time to catch a show with him drinking one. i'm sure there are several but the one time i was paying close attention, he had a bottle with the yellow and red label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 12, 2010)

So far this is the only image I've found of Radar O'Reilly and a bottle of pop. And although it appears to be a grape soda of some kind, it's not the Nehi in question. (At least, I don't think it is). ???

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2010)

Ya know it's funny you mention that. I was talking to some fellow collectors about the movie Paper Moon. The film takes place in the Great Depression which of course puts it in the 1930's. Several times during the movie the characters are drinking Nehi, orange as a matter of fact; however, the bottle isn't the normal all deco bottle of that period, but the red and yellow acl that came around near the end of the decade. Most likely the embossed Nehi wouldn't film well enough for the product placement and the Red and Yellow version was substituted so that the label could be read. The MASH Nehi should be the Red and Yellow label, or an embossed deco.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a link to a video clip of the "Paper Moon" scene that Morb refered to showing Ryan and Tatum O'Neal having a Coney Island (hotdog) and a Nehi. If it doesn't open directly on that particular clip, you can select it from various other scenes on the right. It's definetely an ACL like Morb said, and appears to be orange flavored.  A good closeup of the bottle can be seen by sliding the time-bar to about the 3 minute point. And if you hold your right-click button, you can actually advance it frame by frame. It's really cool ... check it out.

 SPB

 LINK :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXWVS3ccRRA&feature=related


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are examples of the three different bottles I have. Morb will know the various transition dates when they changed from one to the other; (I.E. 1957 for the R/W). The dates/names on mine are as follows ...

 Embossed .......  1490-P 25 (Patent 1925) Columbus, Georgia.  9 oz.

 Red & Yellow ...  1947  Brownwood, Texas.  9 oz.

 Red & White ....  1964  No City/State  12 oz.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 13, 2010)

The embossed Nehi started out in the late 1920's and I have documented bottles as late as 1955, but their usage had tapered off in favor of the more eye catching Yellow and Red (my favorite Nehi) by the end of the 1930's, and these would continue until the mid 1950's, actually I found two bottles from the same bottling company dated 1957 one was the red and yellow, and the other was the red and white so this may be the year the change occurred. The Red and white Nehi lasted throughout the 1960's and were later replaced by the white Nehi acl on the shoulder version, which was later replaced by the paper label/sometimes acl versions of the 1970's into the 1980's.


----------

